# Dish On Demand on my 622 stopped working



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I was trying to order one of the movies for 99 cents, but when I go on any of Dish Cinema menus (new releases, special offers, explore movies etc.) the list is blank, the right side where the search results are says "you don't have any titles..." , plus the remote gets very slow and unresponsive when navigating these menus.
It's like all of the movies information has completely vanished.
I tried to clear filters, reset dvr, unplug receiver and all the known tricks.

Any suggestions?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Suspend your subscription for the summer.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Suspend your subscription for the summer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Healthier solution . Living outdoor...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

renpar61 said:


> I was trying to order one of the movies for 99 cents, but when I go on any of Dish Cinema menus (new releases, special offers, explore movies etc.) the list is blank, the right side where the search results are says "you don't have any titles..." , plus the remote gets very slow and unresponsive when navigating these menus.
> It's like all of the movies information has completely vanished.
> I tried to clear filters, reset dvr, unplug receiver and all the known tricks.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Do you have a phone line or internet connection to this receiver? Since one of those is needed to order PPV movies, the behavior you describe sure sounds like however you are connected is failing.

The quick check is to go into the Diagnostics area from the menu and try the "Test Connection" to see if it can verify a phone/internet connection.

If those pass, then something else might be going on... but if those fail, then the next step would be figuring out how that connection has failed.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Do you have a phone line or internet connection to this receiver? Since one of those is needed to order PPV movies, the behavior you describe sure sounds like however you are connected is failing.
> 
> The quick check is to go into the Diagnostics area from the menu and try the "Test Connection" to see if it can verify a phone/internet connection.
> 
> If those pass, then something else might be going on... but if those fail, then the next step would be figuring out how that connection has failed.


I had the same thought and I did check the internet connection (no phone), everything checked out OK. I also tried to reset the connection just to be sure, performed a system analysis and sent out the data. So the connection is there, I am able to order PPV, everything seems to work, except I don'r get the data on Dish Cinema menu.
Although it seems like the connection is testing fine, I did change my router about a week ago, can't say if that coincides with the time this problem started.
My new router is a Cisco Linksys E3200, the 622 is wired (as it has been for the past 3 years, no problems there) to a Linksys 4 ports powerline adapter. Every other device in the house connected to the router works fine, including the ones on the same powerline adapter (PS3, DVD player, AVR).
Is there a particular setting on the router that may block a specific port the 622 is using?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check router's log, perhaps some info would be there. Don't forget to set granularity of it to high (all messages logging).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

renpar61 said:


> I had the same thought and I did check the internet connection (no phone), everything checked out OK. I also tried to reset the connection just to be sure, performed a system analysis and sent out the data. So the connection is there, I am able to order PPV, everything seems to work, except I don'r get the data on Dish Cinema menu.
> Although it seems like the connection is testing fine, I did change my router about a week ago, can't say if that coincides with the time this problem started.
> My new router is a Cisco Linksys E3200, the 622 is wired (as it has been for the past 3 years, no problems there) to a Linksys 4 ports powerline adapter. Every other device in the house connected to the router works fine, including the ones on the same powerline adapter (PS3, DVD player, AVR).
> Is there a particular setting on the router that may block a specific port the 622 is using?


I haven't ever had to change any settings on my router/gateways to accommodate my Dish receivers. Some people have trouble getting IP if they are filtering MAC addresses, but you aren't doing that OR have already taken care of it since you say test connection and sending data and ordering PPV is working.

There *could* be a problem on the Dish end of things with their movie server. It wouldn't be the first time... though I'm not aware of any, but I can't say I tried to order any movies the past few days either.

I have seen issues with my 922, where it will seem connected, and even pass some tests... but then Dish Online won't see it or ordering a movie will fail... and "reset connection" doesn't always work.

The only reliable "cure" I've seen when this happens is to switch to another internet connection method... which forces the receiver to completely disconnect and try something else... then I can switch back to my desired method.

Is it convenient for you to plug the 622 directly into a wall outlet temporarily? IF you could do that and disconnect the ethernet cable... that would force the 622 to use the built-in Homeplug... then see if that lets you go into the Dish Cinema area properly...

IF so, then you should be able to switch back to your ethernet connection and reset again and have that work for you.

I know I've seen this problem on my 922 and others have seen it on 722K receivers... but those two are more similar than not... still, it's worth a try.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I was able to figure it out: when I did the router automatic configuration with the Cisco Connect software, the primary DNS was set at 192.168.0.1 (strange, I've never seen this before but I'm no network expert by any means...).
I changed that entry to 0.0.0.0 and now the primary DNS shows on the 622 as the one automatically provided by Verizon. Everything works. 

BTW, I did try to plug the 622 directly to the wall but no connection through the built-in HomePlug adapter...
My 622 is at least 4 years old, is it possible the adapter is not there because it's an older model?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The 622 had HomePlug from the beginning as far as I am aware... but it could be you are using a more recent version in your home. I have had poor experiences mixing newer HomePlug devices with older ones... so that could explain that particular problem.

Still, glad you figured it out and it was something easy to fix once you knew what it was.


----------

